# xorg warnings

## fallstoofast

```
~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xedffec00 is: 0xedffec00

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xffffffc0

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
```

Do these warning effect performance? OpenGL is failing epically and graphics aren't too fast. I don't even understand the errors and can't seem to find all of them through google.

----------

## slackline

 *fallstoofast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
> 
> ...

 

Sounds as though Xorg isn't finding your graphics card....

```

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

```

In which case its no wonder that graphics aren't as quick as might be expected since the ATi driver for your graphics card isn't being used and performance is sub-optimal.

Could you post /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the output of lspci -v

slack

----------

## fallstoofast

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: efd00000-efefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000ec000000-00000000edffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 0000

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at efffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: efc00000-efcfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. Unknown device 0000

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at ff80 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at ff60 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at ff40 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at ff20 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   Memory at ffa80800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: efb00000-efbfffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. Unknown device 0000

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at fe00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at fe10 [size=4]

   I/O ports at fe20 [size=8]

   I/O ports at fe30 [size=4]

   I/O ports at fea0 [size=16]

   Memory at 70000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d2

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at ece0 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 0602

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ec000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Memory at efde0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at efe00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 0603

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at efdf0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

03:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) LAN Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01ab

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

   Memory at efbff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at ccc0 [size=64]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: e100
```

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout[all]"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

   Option       "Clone" "off"

   Option       "Xinerama" "off"

   Option       "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   InputDevices   "/dev/gpmdata"

   InputDevices   "/dev/input/mice"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/URW"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/uni:unscaled"

#   FontPath     "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

EndSection

#Section "Module"

 #If you use Xorg 7.3 this section is not needed anymore ;)

#   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "type1"

#   Load  "freetype"

#   Load  "extmod"

#   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "drm"

#EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "drm"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection 

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard[0]"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us,gr"

   Option       "XkbModel" "samsung4500"

   Option       "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "basic,extended"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse[1]"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Name" "Creative USB Mouse"

   Option       "Sensitivity" "0.7"

   Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

   Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate 3 buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option "AddARGBVisuals" "true"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option "ColorTiling" "on"

#   Option "backingstore" "true"

        # acceleration

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option          "AccelMethod"   "EXA" # XXA or EXA

   

#   Option       "DRI"         "true"

#   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "on" #->This one IS absolutely NEEDED! It shouldn't be missed!

#   Option "TexturedVideo" "off" #->AVIVO accelerated video through 3D engine ideal for Compiz(speaking for fullscreen always). See Note 0...

#   Option "VideoOverlay" "on"#->Set it to "on" only if you use tvtime. See Note 0...

#   Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"#->Deprecated generally that's why off. See Note 0...

#   Option "Textured2D" "off" #->Experimental now works for all! See Note 1...

#   Option "TexturedXrender" "off" #->Experimental doesn't work for 2D Window Managers with 8.5 Catalyst! See Note 2...

#   Option "UseFastTLS" "1" #->Enable/disable fast thread local storage. Disable this option when virtual machines or WineX fail to work properly.

#   Option "BackingStore" "off" #->Helps alot. See Note 3...

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1920x1200_60"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

   Option "DAMAGE" "Enable"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

The graphics card should be working since I can play videos, glxinfo shows that DRI is working, and glxgears runs pretty smooth at 2100fps. But anything 3D really stutters. The simple metacity composition makes everything slow.

----------

## Nerevar

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

```

This means you're not running acpid, which is perfectly fine.

```

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

```

This mean you don't have anything setup on your secondary display. Your primary display is on 1:0:0.

```

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xedffec00 is: 0xedffec00

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xffffffc0

```

Don't know. Possibly due to AGP settings being in your config when you have a PCIE card. Try removing them.

```

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used

```

Possibly old options that are no longer valid for the radeon driver or options for a completely different driver.

```

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

```

You're running EXA acceleration (which is the latest), so this option isn't valid.

```

(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

```

Don't know. Possibly an issue with your kbd config.

Here are my radeon driver options (I'm using fglrx at the moment):

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Card0"

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

    Driver     "fglrx"

    Option     "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option     "TexturedVideo"         "off"

    Option     "UseFastTLS"            "0"

    Option     "VideoOverlay"          "on"

    Option     "OpenGLOverlay"         "off"

#    Driver     "radeon"

#    Option     "AccelMethod"           "EXA"

#    Option     "RenderAccel"           "true"

#    Option     "AccelDFS"              "true"

#    Option     "ColorTiling"           "on"

#    Option     "EnablePageFlip"        "true"

#    Option     "DMAForXv"              "true"

#    Option     "GARTSize"              "64"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    SubSection "extmod"

        Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load "glx"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "record"

    Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option  "Composite" "enable"

    Option  "DAMAGE"    "enable"

    Option  "RENDER"    "enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode    0666

EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> The graphics card should be working since I can play videos, glxinfo shows that DRI is working, and glxgears runs pretty smooth at 2100fps. But anything 3D really stutters.

 

I had the same problem (which is why I'm using fglrx).

----------

## slackline

I'm not exactly sure, but...

 *fallstoofast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> ...

 

...this is the detected ATi card...

and

 *fallstoofast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

Note at the end the BusID is given as "PCI:1:0:0" which matches the first instance of the graphics card listed by lspci -v, but the warning you are getting is about...

 *fallstoofast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found 
> ...

 

...the second instance.  So it appears that particular setting is being ignored.

How did you generate your xorg.conf?  Was this done before or after installing the ATi driver?  

 *fallstoofast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The graphics card should be working since I can play videos, glxinfo shows that DRI is working, and glxgears runs pretty smooth at 2100fps. But anything 3D really stutters. The simple metacity composition makes everything slow.

 

It'll only work if the driver is installed and configured properly  :Wink: 

slack

----------

## fallstoofast

er, I typed the xorg.conf device section myself after changing from fglrx to the opeon source driver. So is the graphics card not working as it should?

----------

## slackline

 *fallstoofast wrote:*   

> er, I typed the xorg.conf device section myself after changing from fglrx to the opeon source driver. So is the graphics card not working as it should?

 

The graphics card no doubt works fine.  Its the driver and its configuration that are askew at the moment.

If you wrote your xorg.conf by hand, perhaps try using one of the automated methods now that you've installed the driver.

```

Xorg -configure

xorgconfig

```

Will detect hardware and hopefully configure it properly.

slack

----------

## fallstoofast

Hmm, I did X -configure and I moved the new config file. It works as is used to and the keymaps error is gone. But now I have more errors!

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Name" "Creative USB Mouse"

   Option       "Sensitivity" "0.7"

   Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

   Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate 3 buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option "ColorTiling" "on"

        # acceleration

        Option          "AGPMode" "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option          "AccelMethod"   "XXA"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

   Option "DAMAGE" "Enable"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

```
~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xedffec00 is: 0xedffec00

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xffffffc0

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xedffec00 is: 0xedffec00

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xffffffc0
```

```
~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

darn.. time to give up and get an nVidia card? :S

----------

